# Las Vegas Shot Show Anyone Going



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The industry Shot Show will be this month in Las Vegas from Jan 17-20. Just curious if anyone from the Forum is going and what you will be looking for or looking at ?


----------

